#  >  > Business, Marketing, Advertising, Finance >  >  > Business Management & Administration >  >  > Advertising >  >  Tips to Improve Stories and Video Ads on Facebook

## Bhavya

Recently, Facebook released a new set of tips for marketers that provide insights on how they can improve their Facebook Stories and video ads content. Get to know those tips from the below infographics and better utilize your Facebook Stories and video ads.

----------

